# Humulin-R  questions



## creekrat (Sep 12, 2013)

Been doing a lot of reading up on slin and it's got very interested. I know that this is nothing to play with and when done incorrectly it can lead to serious consequences. I can get humulin-r over the counter so if/when i run it, this is what it will be. I typically train in the evening and know humalog would be better but you take what you can get right? I know that the R peaks about 1.5-2 hours after pin so i was considering doing it at the gym right before i start working out. I will have a shake approximately 15 minutes after injection. For this shake would like a scoop of protein blended in orange juice be sufficient so long as i am over 10g carbs per iu? The R peaks at about 2 hours so at that point after injection i would have a carb heavy meal with no fats. At this point what amount of carbs is considered to be safe? I know safe is just that, safe. I would most likely far exceed this safe range.

Thanks ahead for any input and advice.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 12, 2013)

for log get dextrose, you need something lightening fast.  

dont start @ 10iu.  ive only done 5 and it hits pretty hard so im just getting use to it and how my body responds.  Any humalin will peak much slower than any log.  The OTC stuff can take up to 5-6hrs so beware and dont use at night until you know how you respond and get comfortable with it.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 12, 2013)

I got dextrose and maltodextrin straight off amazon. Ordered it a few days ago and should arrive any day. Was pretty cheap. You can get a 10lb container for about $20-30. 

Im looking at getting some Humalin-R once my carbs arrive to give it a try...

So creek - how many days a week are you planning on doing slin? I was thinking 3 days a week like Monday, Wednesday and Friday.


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 12, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> The OTC stuff can take up to 5-6hrs so beware



^^^^^THIS
Do not just take what you can get. I have decided not to run the Humulin-R because i can only workout at night (i get up at 3-3:30AM)

I have a quick initial peak at about 30min then again around 1.5-2 hours.

But my concern it I have hear of this shit bringing in another wave on people somehow so if it can stay active up to 6 hours i want it OUT OF ME before i close my eyes at night... which is fairly early.

I would keep searching for the shorter version...


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 12, 2013)

if you do use it try it out on a saturday/sun so you can have all day to chill and gauge the effects.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 12, 2013)

I get up at 6.30 and workout at about 7.45am - so for me the timing is not so much of an issue. My latest workout is on Sunday at about 11:15am. I was going to start low with the dose just to see what its like before making a decision about ramping up. At this point there is little risk of me falling asleep and going hypo unless i dont eat enough carbs...


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree with not taking this stuff anywhere near your bed time tuntil you are positive you are on the right. as a type1 diabetic, as gymrat said, this stuff can be brutal when you sleep. you will drop like a mofo and youll wake up confused, sweating your ass off, and go and raid the fridge in a panic and eat everything in site. I wouldnt start anywhere near 10units, thats 100g of carbs for me. If you are going to take it around the gym, Id go to walmart, go to diabetic aisle, and buy some glucose tablets. Straight sugar and itill get your levels back to normal in about 10mins. Light headed: take 1, sweating your ass off and confused, id eat 4 or 5.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 12, 2013)

No creek you do not "take what you can get." 

Spend the time and effort to come up with a bottle of humalog. It's really not that hard and well worth it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 12, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> I get up at 6.30 and workout at about 7.45am - so for me the timing is not so much of an issue. My latest workout is on Sunday at about 11:15am. I was going to start low with the dose just to see what its like before making a decision about ramping up. At this point there is little risk of me falling asleep and going hypo unless i dont eat enough carbs...



well if you use it post WO at 9am or so you should be fine considering your prolly not going to bed until 9pm so theres a full 12hrs


----------



## creekrat (Sep 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> No creek you do not "take what you can get."
> 
> Spend the time and effort to come up with a bottle of humalog. It's really not that hard and well worth it.



Got ya. I do have a line on some log that I will try when the time comes. Right now just compiling info and research.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 12, 2013)

creekrat said:


> Got ya. I do have a line on some log that I will try when the time comes. Right now just compiling info and research.



Good. Makes things much less complicated and also frees up the diet restrictions outside of the active window.


----------



## guchie (Apr 20, 2014)

What's up with Novolog and, good or bad ???


----------

